# Northern Illinois(Lake County) Morels



## astral-morel

Anyone have experience finding any here? I've searched around in forest preserves with no luck. :-| But, I heard last year, the conditions were only good for a few spots. I'll probably search for them in areas with moisture &amp; around morel trees(apple, dead-elm sycamore, tulip, etc).  That is all, good luck to everyone on the hunt for these elusive mushrooms! :mrgreen: *Puts shades on, let's rock!*


----------



## docmushroom

I live in Lake County and do pretty well in this area. However I only hunt private lands. I have seen and heard from several people who have been fined and or arrested for harvesting ramps and morels from LCFP property. I have been stopped several times by rangers asking what I was doing in the woods, and have checked my camera bag for any foraged items. Be careful they are hiding in the woods of the forest preserves!


----------



## avidangler84

Be careful in the forest preserves they will ticket you and they will take your bag most likely. "take only pictures leave only footprints".


----------



## astral-morel

Heh, a pity but what can you do? Pointless to have forest preserves, if they don't enforce policies like that I guess. Has anyone had any luck in this region recently?


----------



## gribnik

Found first morel of this year in Lake County. But anybody must be not very exiting about it - this is really early spot. Usually I am finding morels in my other spots (even in Cook County and in South Suburbs of Chicago) at least 1 week later. But this morel is just good indication, that morels are coming to Chicago area. And I hope to have on next weekend 20-30 plus morels from this spot and 3-4 (10?) pieces more from my other regular/early spots. What do I want to say? - "Game is on" in Chicago area!


----------



## gribnik

Picture


----------



## gribnik

<a href="http://shot.qip.ru/00Hs4x-510bCiS7o7/" title="QIP Shot">







</a>


----------



## astral-morel

Nice find gribnik! I found 6 ones(1 got eaten, stem left), in my back yard. Hopefully more on the way, the morel way!


----------



## toddjperry

Anyone having any luck so far? Went today near Zion, but no luck.


----------



## astral-morel

I found my fair share around late april. I still believe they're up because the temps are perfect for them now. I guess the best you can do, is search around in forests &amp; the like. The key places I've found morels alone &amp; with folks is near areas with moisture. 

Terrain-wise, mossy areas(Found my first morel on moss), leaf abundant areas(ground full of leaves, morels will pop right through them), briar thorn patches(A painful endeavor, but worth the venture, with or without leaves or moss. Animals won't go near them, but humans can). ;-)

Watch out for ticks, if you hunt for them in the forests. I'd say put a few laundry cloths(Used to dry, scent, soften clothing), &amp; put one in each of your shoes &amp; pant pockets. They hate the smell &amp; will avoid you at all costs. 

That's about it so far, good luck with your morel hunt, toddjperry! B-)


----------



## toddjperry

Thanks for the tips Astral! I definitely followed your tips to the letter, but no luck. With my inexperience, both with good hunting spots in Lake Co. and finding morels in general, I'm not sure if the places I've searched have already been picked clean or not the right kind of spots to look. Most of the areas I've searched have been relatively close to a water source, leaves all over the forest floor, and plenty of oak/maple trees about. 

better luck next year i guess! :-D


----------



## mushpuppy

Carefully who u listen to toddjperry! I've never found a single 1 around oak or maples


----------



## toddjperry

Anyone having any luck yet? Too early still?


----------



## astral-morel

Cool, that you bumped this thread. I haven't found any yet.  I outdoor grew about 8-9 morels. Found 3-4 pounds of morels with my folks in a forest. Unfortunately, I dried them with a mesh bag &amp; they somehow rotted. 

Probably by a indirect spray of fertilizer near my flora or moisture still left inside one or more morels that lead to an outbreak of mold. &gt;-&lt; A pity that happened, even the ones I separated from the indirect spray, rotted. 

Lesson learned, I&#039;m stove drying them &amp; sealing them in glass &amp; plastic bags the next time. I still feel the string from my loss but that&#039;s life for you. Always expect the worse &amp; you&#039;ll never be disappointed. ;-)

I might head out, after the next rain to see if they are up. Best of luck to all morel hunters!


----------



## docmushroom




----------



## astral-morel

I found 3.  One got eaten by the local skunk, because of the smelly scent around the mushrooms. I ate one fresh and I must say, quite delicious. Like mushroom beef jerky, lol. More will come, I'm sure. I used that 3 - 4 pounds, to make a spore slurry, before it could rot fully and potted it in mushroom compost.

I noticed the morels that grew this year, were 3-4 times more bigger. Perhaps, because of survival of fittest, the strongest ones, take over? ;-)

The major place I hunt, hasn't seen morels yet by the locals, but I'm sure they're coming alright. Good luck to all morel hunters!


----------



## jdk32581

Do not eat them fresh 

You risk getting sick . All wild mushrooms must be cooked through


----------



## chuck4360

Found my very first morel yesterday near Fox Lake.


----------



## astral-morel

@jdk32581, I cooked it, no worries. Thanks for the concern! 

@chuck4360, excellent find! I found some early on in this region, but it was mere luck(The conditions were just right for a couple days). I'm hoping more grow in my area. If not, I'm going to check the main areas, I go too. ;-)

Good luck to everyone, I heard, central Illinois is almost done, so, northern, is coming up, I assume.


----------



## morellinois

Northern IL is almost done as well. They have been here for at least 4 weeks and the last couple pounds I have found have been starting to deteriorate. There is still hope for a second flush as i did find some very fresh ones on Saturday. Need to switch to shady areas that do not see full sun. I would say we maybe have 2 weeks left.


----------

